# Ghost Peppers



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 26, 2013)

I love the flavor of dried Ghost peppers.  I've used tehm as a ground powder to season an already really good batch of home-made salsa.  The addition fo the ghost pepper added a truly wonderful flavor.  Last night, I added one ghost pepper to a batch of chili (2 quarts worth).  It was the only additional seasoning required besides the chili powder, onion, and regular ingredients.  I usually have to add a mixture of peppers to give it the depth of flavor I'm looking for.  And one dried pepper made the heat just right.

If you haven't yet tried ghost peppers due to their fiery reputation, give them a try.  They are very tasty. I think they are quickly becoming my favorite pepper for Southwestern foods.   Just don't pop a fresh one in your mouth and start chewing.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind fo the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 26, 2013)

I like ghost peppers, too. Last summer I was able to find fresh ghost peppers in the produce section at our local co-op, so I bought 3 of them along with a bunch of red savina habaneros and made a batch of homemade sauce. If you ever do this, I would highly recommend doing it outside if possible, as the fumes are noxious and could even be harmful if you were to breathe it into your lungs.

Anyway, the sauce packs quite a wallop. I have to make foods somewhat on the tepid side for my family (although our daughter is beginning to come around to the joy of fiery foods), so I usually add heat directly to the bowl rather than the entire pot. Any more than one or two shakes of my hot sauce and it's difficult to eat. 

I also have some seasoning I made using dried ghost peppers. For some reason, I find the flavor of the dried chilies to be much more mild than the fresh ones.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

I love adding a few ghost chilies to my chili and onion relish. They add great flavor!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 26, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> I like ghost peppers, too. Last summer I was able to find fresh ghost peppers in the produce section at our local co-op, so I bought 3 of them along with a bunch of red savina habaneros and made a batch of homemade sauce. If you ever do this, I would highly recommend doing it outside if possible, as the fumes are noxious and could even be harmful if you were to breathe it into your lungs.
> 
> Anyway, the sauce packs quite a wallop. I have to make foods somewhat on the tepid side for my family (although our daughter is beginning to come around to the joy of fiery foods), so I usually add heat directly to the bowl rather than the entire pot. Any more than one or two shakes of my hot sauce and it's difficult to eat.
> 
> I also have some seasoning I made using dried ghost peppers. For some reason, I find the flavor of the dried chilies to be much more mild than the fresh ones.



I too find that the dried peppers don't have the same fire as fresh ones.  But they still add a really great pepper flavor to my salsa and chili.  I think I'm going to purchase some seeds and grow them in pots.  I just pollinate the flowers with a toothpick.  Then, I'll have peppers year round.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 27, 2013)

I used to buy small plants, but now I use seeds.
I buy the peppers (the ones I like) at the market and dry and save the seeds.
This allows me to grow what I want and not only whats available at the garden center in the spring.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 28, 2013)

Those are very hot! I had a soup with this in it and I could not finish of it. Perhaps it was too much of this?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CraigC (Oct 28, 2013)

Has anyone had access to the new "hottest" chili, the Trinidad Scorpion?


----------



## msmofet (Oct 28, 2013)

I use ghost pepper (Bhut Jolokia Pepper) Powder in my chili and taco seasoning.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 28, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Has anyone had access to the new "hottest" chili, the Trinidad Scorpion?


Hasn't that been around for a year or more? I have some "Stingin' Scorpion" sauce from my friends at Peppermaster.com.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 28, 2013)

Ghost Peppers do have a flavor. 

I do like it. 

But hot for hot's sake is not what I like.

I tend to like hotter then most but flavor has to be there.

Heat shouldn't take over the taste.

Balance is key yet there is something to be said for a bit of sweat on the brow. 

My pepper crop didn't do so well this year.

Damned snails.  Anyone got a solution for them?

But I think I'll try some ghosts next year.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 28, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Has anyone had access to the new "hottest" chili, the Trinidad Scorpion?



I bought a plant at a garden center this spring but it turned out to something else entirely.  Grrrr!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2013)

Must have been a bad year for peppers all over.  Mine sucked this year, last year I had to freeze a bunch, there were so many.

Will have to give the ghosts a try next year!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 28, 2013)

I planted habaneros, cayenne, jalapeno, and poblanos this year - all in pots. Everything came out absolutely gorgeous, but it was the first week in October before they were ready to pick. Normally we have frost by then, so I was fortunate that it was unseasonably warm earlier in the month.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> I planted habaneros, cayenne, jalapeno, and poblanos this year - all in pots. Everything came out absolutely gorgeous, but it was the first week in October before they were ready to pick. Normally we have frost by then, so I was fortunate that it was unseasonably warm earlier in the month.



Braggart!  

My brother lives in the MPLS area too, had a great pepper harvest in his little raised beds.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 28, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Braggart!
> 
> My brother lives in the MPLS area too, had a great pepper harvest in his little raised beds.



I have to brag when I have something to brag about! 

Just don't ask me how my grapes came out this year. Nothing much to brag about there.


----------

